# Gilmer County Lease



## wca123@alltel.net (Jul 18, 2005)

I have openings on 840 acre Gilmer County Property. Private owner (NO TIMBER CO.) Year round lease. Deer, bear, turkey small game and hogs. Bunkhouse from old mobile home. Not fancy, but warm and dry, with six sets of bunk beds, kitchen and sitting/eating area and screened porch. We are a family club (spouces and children in school included in membership), hunt by state regulations (warden has key). Few and simple rules. Lite hunting pressure (lots of grey hair in club) but we enjoy what we have and plan to enjoy it for years to come (owner is a friend of mine who is putting the property into a conservation easement). $ 400.00/ year total, no further assesments for seed, fertilizer, lime, gravel, etc.

Three spots left. Showing this weekend. Will be there Sunday, 8/28 1:00 pm, and, if necessary someone can be there Saturday am, but must be back in Chatsworth by one pm for Fantasy Football Draft.

If you are interested in a Georgia mountain hunting experience, let me know.

Note: We are full for this year. Thank  you all for your interest. I am happy to have met many of you (even those who went elsewere).

Our memberships run through the end of turkey season. Any openings that we have, at that time, will be posted here.

Good luck and good hunting,


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 19, 2005)

Where in gilmer is this club?What type of terrain?


----------



## jkp (Jul 19, 2005)

Jim,
Is this the club that you and Mark run???  If so I can give some comments on the land that may help out.
Rgds,
Jason


----------



## wca123@alltel.net (Jul 19, 2005)

Property is virtually all wooded, mostly hardwood. Terrain is typical North Georgia Mountains, runs from pretty easy walking to pretty tough.


Property lies on the north side of Hwy 282 just inside Gilmer County.

Yes, Mark and I found this property and put this together a few years ago.


----------



## jkp (Jul 19, 2005)

Guys,
Was in this club a year or two ago.  Huge piece of land, with minimal pressure.  Very good bear population, signs of hogs( but didn't see any), deer are difficult to hunt with no pressure, but appears based on rubs and scrapes to be some very good bucks on the property.  This is a good bunch of guys with no stupid rules, just good fun on good land.  And by the way best turkey population I have seen in north georgia.  Would be a good place to spend a lot of time scouting as there has to be some large deer there.
Hope this helps and good luck Jim.
J


----------



## ngabearhunter (Jul 19, 2005)

How often/many bears have been seen on property, any killed? Weights?
How many members will there be total?
Thanks


----------



## Killer (Jul 19, 2005)

Is this club part of the club that use to be circle m hunting club.  That club was located on 282 and I hunted it with a friend and it had outstanding turkey hunting and a lot of bear sign.  This property I believe was owned by a man named Doug Terry.  If this is the land I am interested in joining, could you however supply more info on how many members and what has the success been in the last year or so.


----------



## wca123@alltel.net (Jul 19, 2005)

I don't know about previous people. The property is owned by Doug and his wife, and is on the north side of hwy 282, just inside the Gilmer County Line. Call me @ (706) 695-6799 if you wish.


----------



## wca123@alltel.net (Jul 19, 2005)

In the time that we have had the property ( 4 years), I know of one bear killed, 2 missed, several seen and signs of and damage by what must have been several. Do not Know the weight on the one killed, but it was a mature male.

20 member max.


----------



## Murdock (Jul 19, 2005)

pm sent
Murdock


----------



## UGAalum13 (Jul 20, 2005)

Sent you a pm.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jul 20, 2005)

*?*

what are the rules on guest's,  Would like to know also if we can use 4- wheelers on it.


----------



## raghorn (Jul 28, 2005)

Sent you a PM


----------



## LJay (Aug 1, 2005)

do you still have openings JimDawg?


----------



## wca123@alltel.net (Aug 11, 2005)

Bump


----------



## DeucesWild (Aug 12, 2005)

Sent you a pm.


----------



## DS7418 (Aug 19, 2005)

JimDawg:
thanks for the pm invite,, but at this time I won't
be able to join. I hunt down on Woodring Branch,
and I know for a fact you do have a nice "bear"huntin area up there.
Thanks anyway.


----------



## wca123@alltel.net (Aug 25, 2005)

btt


----------



## wca123@alltel.net (Sep 8, 2005)

ttt


----------

